# infant ear plugs?



## kms7z (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi all-- I am taking my 3 month old to a concert on Sunday and wish to protect his ears from the noise. Can I just use regular foam earplugs? Are their child sized plugs? I don't want to make an investment in muffs. I plan on wearing him in the Moby so muffs would be too big anyways.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## leahcas (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi there,
I know this sounds crazy but my MIL told me to use silly putty! She said she used it for my husband when he was a baby to keep water out of his ears! She recommended the brightly colored kind, that it molds specifically to baby's ear and it worked for him!









Leah
Mom to Logan ( 8 mo.) and wife to Brent


----------



## jnet24 (Sep 4, 2006)

your can buy wax ear plugs for swimming that would mold just as easily as silly putty, but meant for the ears. They make specific ones just for kids that come in bright colors too. They are cheap and can be found in regular stores, I get mine at our grocery store.


----------



## hartfelt (Apr 7, 2009)

hi! my dd is 7 mos and has been to a few concerts!! the wax plugs work so well. the foam ones do not stay in at all. they are the best IMO. have fun. my babe loves shows. so much to see and do! can i be nosy??







who are yall going to see??


----------



## GingerNinja (Jun 9, 2010)

Yahooo for bringing babies to shows!

My best friend has am awesome pair of baby earphones/earmuffs .. they look like hot pink dj phones.. and block out the vast majority of the noise. I guess they're more for babies that wont just rip them off... they're pretty solid once they're on though. Can't find them through google though, and know that she had to order them. I'll repost if I find out where she got them from.
Through googling this, I found a couple of message boards of parents taking kids to shows & what their solutions were... I'm sure that you'll be able to figure out what works best for you both!

Cheers!


----------



## kms7z (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone-- I easily found the wax ones at Target and will try those out. I'm going to see A.R. Rahman-- the guy who does a lot of Bollywood soundtracks, and did Slumdog Millionaire.


----------



## MicahsMommy (Jun 13, 2010)

I found these while searching for earplugs for my 18mo DS who has tubes... http://earplugstore.stores.yahoo.net/chearpr.html


----------



## jump mama jump! (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks for the earplugs link! I've been wondering about earmuffs. I miss going to shows and may try taking my lo after I get her a pair.


----------



## EmTheWife (May 28, 2010)

I'm glad to hear the wax earplugs are ok for babies; I was about to ask the same question, as we want to go to a show soon too.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

We use these:

http://www.amazon.com/AOSafety-Earmu...=1DD5WBYZ4PVFF


----------



## Heartworking Ma (Jul 2, 2012)

Great thanks for the amazon site, just ordered these for the 4th of July fireworks.


----------



## element2012 (Jun 13, 2011)

I was considering getting the earmuff looking ones for the 4th, but it sounds like the swimmer's wax ear plugs from the drugstore will work just as well!


----------

